# Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !



## Karpfenjaeger007 (18. August 2017)

Hallo..

Habe mir mit Insight Genesis drei Seen downgeloadet und möchte die nun auf meine Karte packen.
Danach funktioniert aber nur ein See...
Installiere Endpacke ich sie einzeln gehen alle.
Wie macht man das das alle drei karten auf einer funktionieren ?
Bitte um info...
mfg.


----------



## goldfisch12 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

Einfach einmal Schlageter anrufen oder eine SMS schicken.
Der wird Dir sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## Karpfenjaeger007 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

Hallo..

Habe ich schon getan aber als ich gesagt habe das ich das echolot bei Echolotprofis gekauft habe , wollte er für die Info 89 Euro haben.... die wissen es überigens nicht !
mfg


----------



## goldfisch12 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

Tja so ist es nun mal.
Den First-Class-Service gibt es nicht umsonst und das  selbsternannte Profis durchaus einmal keine Ahnung haben, soll vorkommen. Vielleicht versuchst Du es einmal beim Hersteller Service. Ob Du da allerdings eine Antwort bekommst, würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Chris1711 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

Moin,

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Bei mir half es die einzelnen Karten in einzelne Ordner auf der sd-Karte zu packen.


----------



## Karpfenjaeger007 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

Hi...

Wie haste die Ordner benannt...?
Öffnet er die dann automatisch ?
mfg.


PS... Im verkaufen sind sie alle schnell... aber was solls...irgendwann läufts und dann wird mal über den Service dieser Anbieter mal berichtet !!!!#t


----------



## Chris1711 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

Du machst nenn Ordner auf die sd mit Namen des Gewässers zB. Kannst natürlich den See auch schneidersee nennen wenn du willst. Dann entpackst du in diesem Ordner auch die Karte von IG. Das machst du mit allen Karten so und beim starten des Echos wirst du nach den Karten gefragt.


----------



## Karpfenjaeger007 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

Hallo..
Alles ausprobiert... der fragt nicht nach der karte... kann das nicht öffnen...
mfg.
Gibts da nen trick ?
:vik:


----------



## Chris1711 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

Ich hab das Elite 7 ti. Das ist fast das selbe E-lot also sollte das bei dir auch gehen. Du machst was falsch. Wenn du die Karten auf dem pc sehen kannst müssen die auch auf dem Echo funktionieren

Ich habe es so gemacht....

Karte runtergeladen 
Ordner erstellt
Download in den Ordner 
Dateien im Ordner entpackt

Fertig....

Wichtig ist auch das du eine vernünftige sd Karte hast class 10 und nicht zu viel gb. Ich habe ne 16 gb Karte 

Probier es nochmal.... sonst weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

Ich habe bei meinem Hook 5 auch verschiedene Karten auf der SD Karte. Ich gehe über Einstellungen ==> Karte und wähle dann dem jeweiligen Gebiet entsprechend im "Dropdown" Menu die Karte aus und fertig.


----------



## Karpfenjaeger007 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

Moin...

Ich glaube mittlerweile auch das ich was falsch mache.
Habe 3 Ordner auf der leeren Karte ganz simple mit 1.2.3 benannt.
Nun jede Karte einzeln in den Ordner kopiert.
Nun karte rein und gerät gestartet.
Die erste karte kann ich sehen.
Die zweite und dritte sind bei mir die pinkfarbenen routen.
Keine Tiefen oder ähnl.

mfg.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*



Karpfenjaeger007 schrieb:


> Die zweite und dritte sind bei mir die pinkfarbenen routen.
> Keine Tiefen oder ähnl.
> 
> mfg.



Weil er die Karten nicht erkennt... Eventuell ein Fehler beim kopieren? Format? 

Das Gerät greift aber auch immer nur auf die erste Karte zu- die anderen musst Du manuell einstellen.


----------



## Karpfenjaeger007 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

Wie macht man das ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*



Karpfenjaeger007 schrieb:


> Wie macht man das ?



Wie oben beschrieben. Einstellungen ==> Karte ==> Dropdown Menu auswählen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

In dem Menu Punkt


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

Alternativ kannst Du auch unter System ==> Dateien durchsuchen prüfen, ob die Dateien vom System überhaupt erkannt werden.

Aber vorsichtig, da kannst Du das Gerät auch zurücksetzen...


----------



## Karpfenjaeger007 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

welches format nehmt ihr zum formatieren der SD ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

Ich nutze Navionics Karten. Format müsste ich nachgucken...

Geguckt ;-)

.nv2 und .nv3


----------



## Karpfenjaeger007 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

Ich nutze Lowrance Karten...mit Fad 32...
Eine Karte geht damit gut...aber nur wenn ich ohne Ordner auf der Karte bin...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

Wenn das Gerät das Format - warum auch immer - nicht erkennt, greift es automatisch auf die Lowrance Karte im Gerät zurück. Dann siehst Du zwar eine Landkarte und Deine Trails, aber mehr nicht. Ich würde die Daten auf der Karte mal überprüfen, eventuell auf dem PC? Ein erster Anhaltspunkt wäre zum Beispiel die Dateigröße.


----------



## Karpfenjaeger007 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*


----------



## Karpfenjaeger007 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

Die Erste Karte wird angezeigt... die unteren nur als wegpoint


----------



## Chris1711 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

Das ist normal! Du kannst immer nur eine Karte öffnen sind ja auch separate Dateien. Wenn die drei Karten deine Daten sind kannst du die Daten auch zusammen fügen merge Data heißt das bei Insight Genesis. 

Dann hasst du alle drei Seen in einer Datei


----------



## Karpfenjaeger007 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 GPS mehrere Karten nutzen !*

Hallo...
erstmal vielen dank für die Tips...
Der Fehler lag am support...
Habe so wie gesagt echo registriert.
Das war der fehler...durch die neue Software muss man über System und dann auf über die Daten eingeben...und nicht die auf dem aufkleber am Echo...
Somit bekommt man andere Daten gesendet... diese dann gut funktionieren...angepasst an die neue Software !!!!
Der nette Herr von Lowrance kannte das problem.
mfg.


----------

